# Carbon fiber trunk...



## maxmale (May 11, 2005)

i am trying to get one made for us 6 gen guys and i need 9 more takers if you are interested in this shoot me a message.


----------



## TDKMAX (Sep 30, 2005)

*Grille*



maxmale said:


> i am trying to get one made for us 6 gen guys and i need 9 more takers if you are interested in this shoot me a message.


Nice ride man! What kind of grille is that and where could I find one like that...? Thanks


----------



## MaXiMa2004OnDUBS (Dec 13, 2004)

*hey*



maxmale said:


> i am trying to get one made for us 6 gen guys and i need 9 more takers if you are interested in this shoot me a message.


what doi need to do to get it on this . how much will it costand fats can i get it


----------



## maxmale (May 11, 2005)

my grille is the sse speed grill, and sorry but i could not get enough people that wanted this made so they decided not to make it.


----------

